# Cornucopia



## Addie (Nov 19, 2011)

Every year I have made a cornucopia out of bread dough. It is so easy. It does take a lot of foil, but a lot of fun to make. It makes a great centerpiece for holiday table. I wasn't going to make one this year. But I am going to my sons home, and his wife has no idea of what I was talking about when I mentioned it to her. So I think I will make one for her table. I have always filled it with nuts and other small food items and had them spilling out of the mouth of the cornucopia. 

You take the foil and shape it like a cornucopia. Then you grease it so that you can get the foil out after the bread has baked. Using just flour and water, you can make the dough. Roll it out and then shape it around the foil shape. Seal the seam on the bottom. You decorate it with cutouts from leftover dough, or weave strips of the dough to make it look like a basket. Brush the dough with an egg wash to give it a nice shine. Then bake in your oven 350ºF. until it is the color you want.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 19, 2011)

That sounds lovely, Addie.


----------



## bakechef (Nov 19, 2011)

What you made is often called a "dead dough".  I have made a few and they look so cool.  I like to have gourds and apples and even some grapes spilling out too.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 19, 2011)

So you are saying, all it takes is flour and water?  No yeast, salt, etc?  Not actual bread dough, more like wallpaper paste?

I may have to try this.  Could you please post the measurements, guys?


----------



## bakechef (Nov 19, 2011)

Yup, since you aren't going to eat it, taste isn't a concern.  No leavening so that it bakes looking exactly like it did when you made it.  You could add a little sugar to aid in browning, or you could paint with some gravy master mixed with water for a darker color, leftover coffee could work too.


----------

